
British scientists pave way for simple pill to cure Alzheimer’s - rosser
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/alzheimers-treatment-breakthrough-british-scientists-pave-way-for-simple-pill-to-cure-disease-8869716.html
======
lutusp
The article is scarcely worth glancing at. It has all the deplorable elements
in popular science journalism -- a total misreading of the research, a
conclusion completely unsupported by the original work, and employment of
every stock science journalism cliche including the perennial favorite:
"breakthrough".

One barely begins reading when they get to "UK researchers discover how to
halt death of brain cells". That's not a cure -- if true it can only prevent
further damage, and the person's faculties won't improve, they just won't
degrade further.

Also, the model is laboratory animals with prion disease. A prion is a tiny
organism, smaller than a virus, but that can replicate. Alzheimer's is not a
prion disease, so the model is questionable.

Finally, the title of this submission is not the title of the article, which
only adds to the confusion.

